# Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4



## darkniz (9. Mai 2008)

*Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*

*Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*​ 






*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*

*Hwbot allgemein:*

1. Was ist Hwbot?
2. Wie kann man bei Hwbot teilnehmen?
3. Wie kann man einem Team beitreten?
4. Welche Ligen gibt es?
5. Welche Benchmarks werden verwendet?
6. Wie werden die Ergebnisse bewertet?
7. Wofür erhält man Pokale und Medaillen?
8. Welche Informationen gibt es im Profil?
9. Wo sieht man die Punkte, Awards und Mitglieder des Teams?
10. Welche Einstellungen gibt es bei Hwbot?
11. Was kann man tun, wenn Hardware nicht in der Liste vorhanden ist?
12. Was kann man tun, wenn man einen Betrug, Zahlendreher, o.ä. entdeckt?


*Hwbot bei PCGHX:*

1. In welchem Umfang ist Hwbot bei PCHGX vertreten?
2. Wie tritt man der Benutzergruppe bei?
3. Wie kann man seine Hwbot-Statistik in der Signatur anzeigen lassen?
4. Erläuterungen zu den Benchmarks und einige Tweaks
5. Nützliche Threads




*1. Was ist Hwbot?*

Hwbot.org ist eine große Datenbank für Benchmarkergebnisse. Man hat die Möglichkeit, seine eigene Hardware mit einer Vielzahl von anderen Hardwarekonfigurationen zu vergleichen. Es stehen tausende Ergebnisse von den beliebtesten Benchmarks zur Verfügung. Die Ergebnisse werden in einem globalen und einem Hardware Ranking gelistet. 

-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​*2. Wie kann man bei Hwbot teilnehmen?*

Nach der kostenlosen Registrierung bei hwbot.org, kann man die Ergebnisse hochladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei Hwbot kommt man über _Submit Score (oben rechts) _zu einer Auflistung der vorhandenen Benchmarks, wo man den gewünschten Benchmark einfach anklicken kann. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei dem gewählten Benchmark werden nun die geforderten Daten zum Benchmarkergebnis, Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher, Mainboard, Grafikkarte (bei Grafikkartenbenchmarks) und einen vollständigen Screenshot bzw. eine Verifizierung des Ergebnisses angegeben und hochgeladen. Es muss auch immer die angegebene Version des Programms verwendet werden, da sonst das Ergebnis ungültig ist und gelöscht wird, genauso wie wenn mit anderen Einstellungen gebencht wird. Was auf dem Screenshot zu sehen sein sollte, wird an einem Beispiel auf der Submit-Seite des jeweiligen Benchmarks gezeigt. 

*WICHTIG:* Für die 20 besten Ergebnisse in der Enthusiast league muss auch ein Foto des Systems mit hochgeladen werden, ansonsten werden die Punkte nicht für die Enthusiast leaque gezählt, aber für die Team- und Hardware Master Punkte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​ 
*3. Wie kann man dem Team beitreten?*

Man kann gleich bei der Registrierung ein Team auswählen oder wenn man später einem Team beitreten will, kann man über  _My_ _Account _einem Team beitreten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​ 
*4. Welche Ligen gibt es?*

Über _Rankings_, kann man sich die Ranglisten der verschiedenen Ligen anzeigen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erklärung zu den einzelnen Ligen:*

*Pro OC league:* Die User werden von der Hwbot-Crew ausgewählt, nachdem sie besondere Leistungen gezeigt haben.
*OC league:* Liga für User mit Sub Zero Ergebnissen.
*Enthusiast league:* Liga für Luft- und Wasser Bencher. Um Punkte in dieser Liga zu erhalten, muss ein Foto des Systems mit hochgeladen werden (entfällt bei Ergebnissen, die vor der Rev. 4 hochgeladen wurden).
*Hardware Master:* Da werden alle Hardwarepunkte zusammen gezählt.
*Team league:* Rangliste für die Teams.

-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​ 

*5. Welche Benchmarks werden verwendet?*

Bei Hwbot werden folgende Benchmarks verwendet:

*Processor benchmarks*


CPU-Z
PCMark 2004
PCMark 2005
PCMark Vantage
PiFast
SiSoft Sandra
Super Pi
Super Pi 32m
wPrime 1024m
wPrime 32m
_*Videocards benchmarks*_

3Dmark 99 Max
3Dmark Vantage - Performance
3Dmark03
3Dmark05
3Dmark06
3DMark11 - Entry
3DMark11 - Extreme
3DMark11 - Performance
3DMark 2000
3DMark 2001 SE
Aquamark
Unigine Heaven - Basic Preset (DX9)
Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11)
_*Motherboard benchmarks*_

Reference Clock
_*Memory benchmarks*_

Maxxmem
Memory Clock
-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​





*6. Wie werden die Ergebnisse bewertet?*

Die Gesamtpunktzahl eines Benchmarkergebnisses ergibt sich aus den Punkten des globalen Rankings und des Hardware Rankings. Beim globalen Ranking werden alle Ergebnisse eines Benchmarks miteinander verglichen, unterteilt nach der Anzahl der Prozessorkerne bzw. anzahl der verwendeten Grafikkarten, aber unabhängig von der verwendeten Hardware. Beim Hardware Ranking werden die Ergebnisse nach der verwendeten Hardware unterteilt, d.h. ein Core 2 Duo E6750 wird mit anderen Core 2 Duo E6750 verglichen und bei den Grafikkarten wird z.B. eine Geforce 8800 GT mit 512 MB mit anderen Geforce 8800 GT`s mit 512 MB verglichen.

Die CPU-Benchmarks werden nach dem verwendeten Prozessor und die Grafikkartenbenchmarks nach der/den verwendeten Grafikkarte/n unterteilt.

Die Höhe der Punkte richtet sich nach der Anzahl der Benchmarkergebnisse. Je mehr Ergebnisse es gibt, desto höher sind auch die Punkte.


*Punkte für die Teamwertung:* 
Das Beste Ergebnis des Teams je Hardware und Benchmark wird komplett in die Teampunkte mit einbezogen, jedes weitere Ergebnis mit 1/10 der Punkte. 

Bsp.: Hat ein Teammitglied den 1. Platz beim 3DMark06 mit einer GTX 480 mit 49,7 Punkten, zählen diese komplett für das Team. Hat ein weiteres Teammitglied z.B. den 10 Platz mit 23,7 Punkten, werden davon 2,37 Punkte fürs Team gezählt.

-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​ 
*7. Wofür erhält man Pokale und Medaillen?*

Es gibt Pokale und Medaillon für die ersten fünf Plätze des globalen Rankings und des Hardware Rankings. 


1. Platz: Goldpokal
2. Platz: Silberpokal
3. Platz: Bronzepokal
4. Platz: Medaille
5. Platz: Medaille
Man hat die Pokale solange, wie man den jeweiligen Platz im Ranking belegt, d.h. wenn man im Ranking sinkt verliert man auch wieder die Pokale und Medaillen.
-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​ 
*8. Welche Informationen gibt es im Profil?*

Über _My Profil_ gelangt man auf sein eigenes Profil. Es enthält Informationen über die Platzierung im weltweiten Ranking, im Ranking des eigenen Landes und des Teams. Desweiteren sieht man die Gesamtpunkte, sowie die Verteilung der globalen und Hardwarepunkten und die erhaltenen Awards, die man aktuell hat. Die Awards werden getrennt nach globalem und Hardware Ranking aufgelistet. 

*Mein Profil*
_Zeigt den Rang, die Punkte, Globale Pokale und Hardware Pokale an._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Auszeichnungen*_
_Zeigt welche Auszeichnungen man bereits erhalten hat und welche man erreichen kann._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Punkte*
_Zeigt die Globalen Punkte und die Hardware Punkte, die man erhalten hat, sowie ein Diagramm über den Verlauf der Punkte und hochgeladenen Ergebnisse._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ergebnisse*
_Zeigt alle Ergebnisse die man hochgeladen hat an._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Hardware library*_
Zeigt an, mit welcher Hardware man schon Ergebnisse hochgeladen hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​ 



*9. Wo sieht man die Punkte, Awards und Mitglieder des Teams?*

Über _My_ _Team_ gelangt man auf die Seite des eigenen Teams. Die Seite bietet eine Reihe von Informationen über das Team und deren Mitgliedern. So werden zum Beispiel der Rang und die Gesamtpunkte des Teams angezeig. 

*Profil*
_Zeigt den Rang, die Punkte und die Globalen und Hardware Cups des Teams an._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Mitglieder*
_Zeigt die Mitglieder des Teams an._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Auszeichnungen*
_Zeigt welche Auszeichnungen das Team bereits erhalten hat und welche es erreichen kann._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_*Ergebnisse*_
_Zeigt die besten Ergebnisse des Teams in den letzten 24h an, sowie den Verlauf der Punkte und der hochgeladenen Ergebnisse in einem Diagramm._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Teamrankings*
 Zeigt die besten Ergebnisse des Teams für die einzelnen Benchmarks an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​ 
*10. Welche Einstellungen gibt es bei Hwbot?*

Unter _My_ _Account_ kann man z. B. den Benutzernamen, die E-Mail Adresse, das Passwort, das Land und das Team ändern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​ 
*11. Was kann man tun, wenn Hardware nicht in der Liste vorhanden ist?*

Wenn man Hardware hat, die noch nicht in der Liste vorhanden ist, kann man sie einfach hinzufügen lassen. Dafür gibt es im Forum das Helpcenter. Im Helpcenter werden die eigenen aktuell noch nicht bearbeiteten und die bereits erledigten Anfragen angezeigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Damit die Hardware schnell und Problemlos hinzugefügt werden kann ist es hilfreich, wenn so viele Angaben wie möglich gemacht werden. Wenn möglich sollte ein CPU-Z bzw. GPU-Z Screenshot bzw. Link mit angegeben werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​ 
*12. Was kann man tun, wenn man einen Betrug, Zahlendreher, o.ä. entdeckt?*

Wenn man ein Benchmarkergebnis findet, wo die Angaben nicht stimmen bzw. der Screenshot nicht in Ordnung ist, kann man über _report entry _eine Nachricht an die Hwbot Crew senden, die sich dann um das Ergebnis kümmern und ggf. löschen.

-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​ 


*Hwbot bei PCGHX*



*1. In welchem Umfang ist Hwbot bei PCHGX vertreten?*

Unter _Benchmarks > Hwbot-Teamforum _gibt es den Hwbot-Diskussionsthread, indem Fragen über Hwbot beantwortet werden und über Ergebnisse diskutiert werden kann. 

_Allgemeines > Hwbot-Teamforum ist_ ein eigenes Unterforum für alles, was mit Hwbot zu tun hat.

Unter _Feedback > PCGH-Extreme-Forum > _Verbesserungen rund um den Hwbot hat man die Möglichkeit, eigene Ideen zur Verbesserung des Hwbot im Forum vorzuschlagen.

Zudem gibt es eine eigene Benutzergruppe für Hwbot Member.

-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​ 
*2. Wie tritt man der Benutzergruppe bei?*

Im _Kontrollzentrum > Benutzergruppe_ kann man der Benutzergruppe Hwbot-Crew beitreten. Dadurch hat man die Möglichkeit, die Statistik von Hwbot in der Signatur anzeigen zu lassen. Man kann sich auch den neuen Benutzertitel PCGHX-Hwbot-Member geben, indem man die Benutzergruppe Hwbot-Crew anzeigen lässt.

-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​ 
*3. Wie kann man seine Hwbot-Statistik in der Signatur anzeigen lassen?*

Dazu wählt man sich auf Hwbot.org unter _options > signature_ ein Design für die Signatur aus und kopiert den Forum code der Signatur. Dann muss man nur noch im PCGHX-Forum im Kontrollzentrum unter _Signatur bearbeiten_ den kopierten Code einfügen und schon wird die Signatur angezeigt. Voraussetzung ist, dass man der Benutzergruppe Hwbot-Crew beigetreten ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​ 
*4. Erläuterungen zu den Benchmarks und einige Tweaks*

SuperPi
wPrime & PiFast
PCMark 2004
PCMark 2005
Aquamark
3DMark 01, 03, 05, 06 & Vantage

-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​ 
*5. Nützliche Threads*

[HWBot "Live-Information"] Rankings, Benchmarks, User-Infos
Rev 4 - Was ändert sich
Fair Play gewinnt!
3DMark Vantage KEIN PHYSX!
HowTo - Nlite/Vlite/RT 7 Lite für das optimale Bench OS
Riva Tuner für neue Treiber fit machen
SLI auf allen Mainboards!

-zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis-​


----------



## StellaNor (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Wow - Klasse Arbeit  *Sticky*


----------



## Metty79 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Das ist echt super, hat einige offene Fragen für mich geklärt! Danke!

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich bei hwbot als Metty angemeldet bin, hier aber als Metty79 ist das ein Problem? Ich hab das mit Metty79 ja dort in den Foreneinstellungen eingetragen. Scannt der dann das Forum nach Metty79 ab oder nach Metty?


----------



## Fifadoc (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

wow, geiler guide oO

habs mir echt mal durchgelesen, nu bin ich um einiges schlauer


----------



## exa (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

das braucht der mann thumbs up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piy (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

richtig geil 
großes lob


----------



## der8auer (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Wow sehr guter Guide


----------



## darkniz (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Vielen Dank für euer Lob und Interesse an meinem Guide. In den nächsten Tagen werden noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten hinzugefügt.





Metty79 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn ich bei hwbot als Metty angemeldet bin, hier aber als Metty79 ist das ein Problem? Ich hab das mit Metty79 ja dort in den Foreneinstellungen eingetragen. Scannt der dann das Forum nach Metty79 ab oder nach Metty?


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss der Name im Forum und bei Hwbot der gleiche sein, aber zurzeit funktioniert das hochladen der Ergebnisse über das Forum leider nicht. Dieses Problem wird aber sicherlich in den nächsten Tagen behoben.


----------



## Hyperhorn (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Sehr schöne Arbeit, das hat auf jeden Fall den Sticky verdient.


----------



## clock-king (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Ganz schön ausführlich.Respekt.Hilft auch den Erfahrenen Usern weiter.
Daumen hoch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oliver (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Klasse Guide! Du bekommst gleich eine PN.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Echt toll verfasster Thread

Wollte mich eh schon länger anmelden... und daher heute endlich meine 5950 ultra angekommen ist.. kann sie gleich beweisen, was sie kann


----------



## Aerron (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Kann mir mal jemand veraten warum das mit meiner team flag in  der Signatur nicht klappt das forum sagt mir dauernt ungültige datei ??

gruß Aerron


----------



## darkniz (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*



Aerron schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand veraten warum das mit meiner team flag in der Signatur nicht klappt das forum sagt mir dauernt ungültige datei ??
> 
> gruß Aerron


 
Deine Statistik wird doch in der Signatur angezeigt.


----------



## Aerron (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*



darkniz schrieb:


> Deine Statistik wird doch in der Signatur angezeigt.




jetzt wo du das schreibst stimmt ! 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Max3l (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Also zu dem Guide kann ich nur eins sagen: "Super" 

Der Guide hat eine übersichtliche und logische Gliederung, ist umfangreich, aber dennoch nicht langwierig.
Zudem sind die Bilder richtig gut und passend platziert.

Für Einsteiger und Fortgeschrittene meiner Meinung nach gleichermaßen geeignet.


WEITER SO


----------



## henni (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Ich habe gerade versucht, die hwbot-Signatur bei mir einzubauen, aber es geht nicht, weil im Forum keine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkniz (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*



henni schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade versucht, die hwbot-Signatur bei mir einzubauen, aber es geht nicht, weil im Forum keine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardrunner (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

find ich super den bericht 
aber ne frage:
wie lad ich "beweisscreens" auf ne url hoch? gibs da ne seite die umsonst ist?
über empfehlungen würde ich mich freuen


----------



## darkniz (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Dankeschön, freut mich das dir der Bericht gefällt.

Das Feld _Compare URL_ ist für validierte Ergebnisse, z.B. von der cpu-z Validierung. Deine Beweis-Screenshots kannst du ganz einfach über _upload verification screenshot_ hochladen.


----------



## Hardrunner (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

achsooo 
ich depp


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

So jetzt weiß ich das auch mal! Na da werd ich doch bald mal was hochladen sobald mein neues Board da ist!
MFG


----------



## S_Fischer (25. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

so ausführlich würde ich mir das auch mal bei folding@home wünschen.

wirklich tolle arbeit!


----------



## nulchking (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Irgendwie versteh ich das mit den Punkten nicht. Habe jetzt 2 Resultate hochgeladen aber keine Punkte.
Kann mir das bitte jemand nocheinmal erklären?


----------



## Alriin (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Je mehr Leute eine Hardware benchen, desto mehr (Hardware-) Punkte gibt es für eine gewisse Anzahl von Leuten. Haben z.B. 25 Leute eine Grafikarte genbencht, bekommen die 20 Besten Punkte dafür, der 1. bekommt (z.B.) 5 Punkte... haben 50 Leute gebencht, bekommen ebenfalls 20 Leute Punkte und der 1. bekommt aber 10 Punkte. Sind rein erfundene Zahlen.  Aber so in etwa musst du dir das vorstellen. Wenn ich eine Niete unter meinen Prozessoren habe, kommt es oft vor, dass ich zwar 5. in wPrime1024 und in den Punkterängen in piFast, SuperPi32M & wPrime32 bin, im heißumgekämpften SuperPi1M allerdings nicht mal 0,1 Punkte bekomme.
Global Points bekommst Du für ein gutes Ergebnis in einem benchmark unabhängig von der Hardware. Da trittst Du aber gegen die Besten der Welt an. Da gibt es kaum einen der nicht zumindest mit Dice oder LN2 bencht. Und dort Punkte zu machen ist meistens nur ein kurzes Vergnügen, da du oft schon einen Tag später wieder deinen Platz verloren hast.

Ich mach es so: Bevor ich ein Ergebnis hochlade seh ich mir die Ergebnisse auf HWbot an. Wenn ich mit meinem Ergebnis gar nicht in die Punkteränge komme, lade ich es gar nicht erst hoch.

Die Ergebnisse findest du unter:

benchmarking/benchmark results/search/"deine Hardware"


P.S.: Ausserdem dauert es eine Weile bis die Punkte gezählt werden. Das kann zwischen 5min und 1h dauern.


----------



## nulchking (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Ahh danke. Bin unter den Top 100 bei 8600GT habe aber keine Punkte kann das passieren?


----------



## Alriin (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Na klar... brauchst dir ja nur die Rangliste ansehen ab welchem Resultat man Punkte bekommt. Vergiß aber nicht die Anzahl der Grafikkarten einzustellen.... sonst ist die Rangliste etwas verwirrend.


----------



## crooper (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*



Alriin schrieb:


> Je mehr Leute eine Hardware benchen, desto mehr (Hardware-) Punkte gibt es für eine gewisse Anzahl von Leuten. Haben z.B. 20 Leute eine Grafikarte genbencht, bekommen die 15 Besten Punkte dafür, [...]



Nicht ganz. Im Hardware Ranking bekommen immer nur die ersten 20 platzierungen Hardware-Punkte!

Im Global-Ranking bekommen etwa immer die ersten 500 platzierungen in dem Benchmark Global-Points.

Ich war mal auf Platz 480 und konnte die 0.3 Punkte etwa 24h halten. In etwa 3-4 Tagen war ich dann aus den Top 500 raus 
Das geht bei den Global-Points echt schnell...


----------



## True Monkey (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Wußte ich gar nicht das Global Points so schwierig zu bekommen sind.

Jetzt muß ich mal nachschauen wo ich meine her habe.


----------



## Alriin (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

hmmm... dachte das variiert ein wenig.  Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich manchmal Hardware benche wo nicht mal 20 Leute dabei sind. 

So... hab das jetzt nachgeprüft und kann es nur bestätigen. Hab es auch gleich ausgebessert.


----------



## theLamer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Die Dinger sind nur mit Extrem-OC oder sehr guter HW zu bekommen


			
				Hwbot-Profil von theLamer schrieb:
			
		

> Global Points:  	 4,6


----------



## Alriin (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*



Ich werd nie Global Points haben, dafür kostet es mich auch nur ein müdes Lächeln wenn mal eine Geforce 2 MX oder ein alter Duron abkokelt.


----------



## theLamer (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Jo stimmt 
Das letzte was ich zerstört habe, war eine 7600gs... mit Extreme-Voltmod...
Hatte mir vorgenommen, sie zu benchen, bis sie kaputt geht  - dafür waren mit den beiden Karten  ~100P drin... und das für 20€ 

eine lebt noch; die verwende ich für 2D-Benchmarks mit dem Core i7, wegen der verringerten Leistungsaufnahme


----------



## Alriin (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Naja, 20€ ist ja auch noch zu verschmerzen. Aber stell dir mal vor eine GTX 285 explodiert oder ein Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition verschmilzt mit deinem Mainboard.


----------



## crooper (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

@darkniz

In deinem ersten Bild hier im Einsteiger-Guide ist bei der Teamauswahl <PC Games Hardware Extrem> ausgewählt. Allerdings nennt sich ja unser Team inzwischen ohne das Extrem. Vielleicht könntest du das noch ändern, da es für Neulinge verwirrend ist.

Gruß crooper


----------



## darkniz (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Danke für den Hinweis - hab`s geändert.


----------



## OeffOeff (13. September 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Hm.. könnt ihr mir sagen, warum bei meinem verification-bild von cpu-z die spannung angezeigt wird, bei allen anderen bei hwbot aber nicht? oO


----------



## der8auer (13. September 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Kommt auf die CPU und die CPU-Z Version an. Welche CPU genau?


----------



## OeffOeff (13. September 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

4200+ Toldeo

Ranking For CPU-Z - Athlon 64 4200+ X2 Toledo (limited to top 100)

bei User OeffOeff (PC Games Hardware)


----------



## der8auer (13. September 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Ah du meinst im Validation Link. 

Die Spannung kann er erst seit v. 1.52 im Validation Link anzeigen. Davor ging es nicht.


----------



## OeffOeff (13. September 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Achso, okay, danke für die Info.^^

So, dann mal ran.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. September 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Wow, super erklärt. Werde mich nach dem Umbau mal durchfuchsen


----------



## Progs-ID (15. September 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Ein sehr schöner Einsteigerguide. Ich habe es abonniert.


----------



## Tobi209 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

hallo wollte jetzt bei mir in der signatur auch die grafik von hwbot rein setzen nur bekomme ich immer die meldung " ungültige datei "

ich hoffe mir kann hier einer helfen


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Ich glaube, dass du zunächst unter Benutzergruppen dem Hwbot team beitreten musst. Ist wie bei sysproifle, sollte dann aber gehen


----------



## onkel-bill (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Ich krieg die Sig. auch nich rein... 

Das selbe wie bei Tobi 209.

______________________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## in-vino-veritas (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Wie macht ihr das denn? Bild hochladen und die URL in eckigen klammern??

Sonst schreibt mal darkniz an, wenn es mit dem Link nicht klappt.


----------



## Lippokratis (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*



> 4. Wie kann man seine Hwbot-Statistik in der Signatur anzeigen lassen?
> 
> Dazu wählt man sich auf Hwbot.org unter options > signature ein Design für die Signatur aus und kopiert den Forum code der Signatur. Dann muss man nur noch im PCGHX-Forum im Kontrollzentrum unter Signatur bearbeiten den kopierten Code einfügen und schon wird die Signatur angezeigt. Voraussetzung ist, dass man der Benutzergruppe Hwbot-Crew beigetreten ist.



das funktioniert nicht? wenn nicht erstmal das Bild der Signatur einfügen, ist zwar dann nicht immer aktuell, aber vlt. findet sich bis dahin eine Lösung


----------



## der8auer (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Nix hochladen.

Bei HWBot.org links auf options -> signatures -> Signatur auswählen -> Forum Code kopieren und im Kontrollzentrum unter Signatur reinkopieren.

edit: Lippo war schneller


----------



## onkel-bill (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Jo hab ich so probiert, und er sagt mir 'ungültige Datei'...

Hab jetzt die Signature.png auf meinem Rechner gespeichert und dann via Option 2 eingebunden...
Dann gehts, ich glaub aber, daß ist dann so wie Lippo es gesagt hat -> nicht immer aktuell...

____________________________
Gruß

onkel-bill

oder auch nicht, hab noch keine Sig. Ist mir zu hoch...


----------



## Tobi209 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

so jetzt habe ich den link kopiert und hoffe es geht ist auf jedenfall keine fehlermeldung gekommen


----------



## Alriin (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Hat offensichtlich geklappt.


----------



## Tobi209 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

das stimmt und es ist so einfach. ich danke euch. 
habe auch meinen fehler dabei gefunden ich habe den link von hwbot immer unten in die zeile link kopiert. 

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## onkel-bill (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Oh Mann, daß war auch mein Fehler...


----------



## icecold (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Gute Aleitung habe mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet natürlich für PCGH.


----------



## Aholic (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Sobald ich meine Hardware wieder habe, bin ich auch dabei.

Zurzeit kann ich leider nur mit einem Athlon 64 4000+ Single Core und einem AMD Mobile Notebook dienen


----------



## theLamer (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*



> Zurzeit kann ich leider nur mit einem Athlon 64 4000+ Single Core und einem AMD Mobile Notebook dienen


Dann schmeiß mal den San Diego an 
Mir hat das Ding mit rev3 knapp 15P gebracht


----------



## Aholic (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Mach ich, zumindest benchstable sollte ich das Ding bekommen.
15Punkte ui, auf wieviel lief das Ding 

Ich werd nacher mal versuchen mir nen anständigen Kühler draufzubasteln, mit dem boxed geht nicht sehr viel mehr aus 2.7GHz.


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Nettes tut! 

hat mir geholfen.


----------



## multimolti (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Danke für die ausführliche Anleitung! Leider komme ich trotzdem nicht weiter... wollte grade mal ein MaxxMEM-Benchmark hochladen, aber der mag meinen Memory Type irgendwie nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was soll ich denn wo eingeben? Alles, was ich weiß, steht drin! Siehe die anderen Screenshots für mehr Information...

Wär nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt! Danke!


----------



## onkel-bill (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Lösch den Typ raus, und gib von Hand DDR3 ein, dann gehts!


----------



## multimolti (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Das hab ich versucht, ging aber trotzdem nicht... naja, ich probiers gleich noch mal. 

ACHTUNG NOOB-FRAGE!
Für den tollen HWBot-Wettbewerb, muss ich da meinen RAM-Takt doppelt oder halbiert angeben? Also bei meinem 1333er dann auch @1333MHz oder @667MHz?


----------



## theLamer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

667 MHz


----------



## multimolti (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Wow, also haben die Leute mit 1000+MHz dann mehr als 2000? Krank^^


----------



## theLamer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Hm DDR3-2000 mit CL9 (z.B.) ist nix Besonderes mehr... allerdings mit CL7 schon was sehr gutes 
Die Taktraten siehst du doch auf den Screenshots im Memory-CPU-Z-Fenster ^^


----------



## multimolti (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Und könnt ihr mir erklären, was HwBot für Probleme mit meinem Phenom hat? Ich habe nichts geändert, einfach nur Submit geklickt und den Screenshot angehängt, aber der will mir einen Turion andrehen:
HWBOT multimolti's 390.5 marks MaxxMem run with DDR3 @ 669MHz


----------



## theLamer (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Lösch das Ergebnis am besten und lad es neu hoch! So zählt das auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## multimolti (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Hilfe!! Dann sagt mir mal, was ich machen soll! Habe es noch zweimal hochgeladen, jedes mal das gleiche mit dem Turion 
HWBOT Ranking For MaxxMem
Aber ich ändere überhaupt nichts an der CPU-Eingabe.


----------



## onkel-bill (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Ach. Lösch Turion raus, und trag den Phenom von Hand ein... Sollte eigendl. kein Problem sein.

Beim höchsten Ergebnis steht doch Phenom..?


----------



## multimolti (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Jo, mit edit gings jetzt. Danke!


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Betrifft upload von  Futurmark-Ergebnissen bei HWBOT :  Muss man sich für den ORB-Link bei Futuremark registrieren?


----------



## der8auer (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher aber ich glaube schon. Ist auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## ZÜNDELholz (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

War eigentlich ne blöde Frage. Ohne Verifizierung wird da ja nichts anerkannt, werd's mal tun.


----------



## SiQ (16. August 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Hi.
Wurde wahrscheinlich schon 100kk mal gefragt, aber trotzdem: Kann jeder dem pcgh-Team beitreten oder muss ich dafür was bestimmtes erfüllen?
MfG


----------



## Professor Frink (16. August 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Nö, komm rein, jeder ist willkommen


----------



## True Monkey (16. August 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Eintrttsgeld 5000€ ...

Nö Spass beiseite 

Na klar kannst du in unseren Team beitreten so wie auf der ersten Seite diese How To beschrieben.
Bei Fragen poste einfach hier und viel Spass dabei 

Das hier ist auch ganz nützlich ...Klick


----------



## Professor Frink (17. August 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Und die 5000€ fließen in die Tasche vom Teamleader der sich damit schöne HW und Scores von AY kauft 
Unser schönes, kleines, korruptes Team


----------



## SiQ (17. August 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Ok danke Jungs 
Die 5000€ Überweisung/ Scheck oder Bar?
Bin aber erstmal 2 Wochen im Urlaub.
MfG


----------



## Yanzco (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Echt cooler Beitrag


----------



## Lubio 07 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Ich habe da auch mal eine Frage:
Wenn man ein Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset (DX11) übermitteln möchte wird ja nach einem Data file gefragt. Wo findet man den diesen file?
In den Eigenen Dokumenten habe ich file.html gefunden aber beim übermitteln wird angezeigt das der Benchmark nicht beendet worden wäre

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

die file wird eigentlich generiert, wenn du den benchmark beendet hast. also nachdem du gpu-z und cpu-z auf gemacht hast und dann den screenshot gemacht hast, müsste das feld zum datei erzeugen anklickbar sein.


----------



## Lubio 07 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

achso...
ja da hab ich irgendwie das ganze Feld übersehen und die ganze zeit im Unigine Heaven Ordner nach einer Datei gesucht 

OK vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Funktioniert jetzt


----------



## BIOS-Daddy (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Hi,
Ich war eigentlich die ganze Zeit ein stiller Mitleser (und Mitbencher) vom PCGH-Forum. Will jetz aber auch anfangen fürs HWbot-Team mit zu benchen
Habe da zum Anfang aber gleich mal eine Frage:
Bei meinem Unigine Heaven (DX11) Ergebniss habe ich 801,48 Punkte.
Hier sind es 802,3 Punkte bei viel weniger CPU und GPU Takt.

Was habe ich denn bei meinem Bench falsch gemacht?


----------



## Lippokratis (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

hi. schön das du dich jetzt aktiver am Team beteiligen willst.

verlinke mal die ergebnisse, damit man sie ricchtig vergleichen kann stell solche fragen lieber im Diskussionsthread


----------



## BIOS-Daddy (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Wird gemacht


----------



## darkniz (13. April 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

**Update**


----------



## AJack10600 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*

Mal eine Frage... wenn ich als otto normal hier mitmache und nur einen PC habe... den ich normalerweise nicht übertakte aber ab und an mal hochschraube... wie kann ich dann hier aktiv wirklich kontributen. Kann ich jedesmal wenn ich den PC hochrehe und ihn Konstant zum laufen bringe ne Submission machen ? Ich meine da könnte man ja jeden Tag ne submission machen dann und Punkte sammeln... 
Das kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein. 

Ich schraube und drehe gerne an meiner Hardware aber ich habe eben nicht sooo viel hardware zuhause...


----------



## -_Elvis_- (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*



> ...ihn Konstant zum laufen bringe...


Muss ja nicht konstant sein , paar Sekunden reichen für ne Validation ^^

Nein du kannst nicht ewig mit der gleichen Submission Punkte sammeln, es wird ja nur das beste Ergebnis gewertet.



> Ich schraube und drehe gerne an meiner Hardware aber ich habe eben nicht sooo viel hardware zuhause...



Falls du mehr benchen willst, kannst du dir ja auch alte Hardware besorgen und die durchbenchen.


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot*

also mit nur einem system wirst net viel erreichen können.
mit deiner 580 gtx auch nur, wenn du voltmods drauf packst und die unter ln2 benchst. mit luft wird da nicht viel zu holen sein, schon gar nicht auf dauer.
wie elvis schon sagte, zählt jede submission nur einmal respektive das beste ergebnis. wenn du mal nen besseres ergebnis von nem benchmark hochlädst, dann wird dir nur die differenz gutgeschrieben.

beispiel:
du machst ne cpuz vali mit deinem 965 BE und erreichst 5.1 ppunkte. 2 wochen später testest du nochmal und erreichst 5.3 punkte. dann hast du net auf einmal 10,4 punkte, sondern nur 5.3 (nämlich das beste).

mit der hardware die du in deiner sig hast, kannst einmal alle cpu benches durch hauen und mit der graka einmal alle 3d benches.
wobei du das unter luft meistens eh schon knicken kannst.


----------



## AJack10600 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide Hwbot*



-_Elvis_- schrieb:


> Nein du kannst nicht ewig mit der gleichen Submission Punkte sammeln, es wird ja nur das beste Ergebnis gewertet.


 
Bestes Ergebnis von was ? Von deinem eigenen Setup ? oder im Vergleich zu der Hardware allgemein, i.e. anderen OCs.. ?


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot*

das beste ergebnis, von denen die du hochgeladen hast auf HWbot. siehe mein beispiel.


----------



## AJack10600 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot*



Vaykir schrieb:


> also mit nur einem system wirst net viel erreichen können.
> mit deiner 580 gtx auch nur, wenn du voltmods drauf packst und die unter ln2 benchst. mit luft wird da nicht viel zu holen sein, schon gar nicht auf dauer.
> wie elvis schon sagte, zählt jede submission nur einmal respektive das beste ergebnis. wenn du mal nen besseres ergebnis von nem benchmark hochlädst, dann wird dir nur die differenz gutgeschrieben.
> 
> ...



Ok got it ... 

Na für mich ist das eher Zeitvertreib für mich selber... ich muss nicht publishen... ich frag ja nur wegen eures adverts in dem ihr ja schreibt dass ihr um alle benchmarks froh seid... wenn sich's nicht lohnt muss ich's nicht machen  

Ich hätt vielleicht noch paal alte Teile rumliegen die man durchbenchen könnte aber ob das lohnt


----------



## Vaykir (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot*

aber sei gewarnt:
benchen und OC macht süchtig


----------



## AJack10600 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot*



Vaykir schrieb:


> aber sei gewarnt:
> benchen und OC macht süchtig



LoL  Bis jetzt kann ich ganz gut damit so leben... aber wer weiss...


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot*

das dachte ich vor nem halben jahr auch noch und auf einmal gebe ich hunderte euros für (in augen mancher leute sinnlose) sachen aus 
spaß machts auf jeden fall! erst recht die sessions, wo man viele leute hier ausm forum trifft.


----------



## blackedition94 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot*

Hab mich auch mal angemeldet und wollte nur kurz fragen wiso bei mir im profil
 " [...] nimmt nicht an der HWBOT Rangliste teil. Er bekommt  keine Auszeichnungen, Punkte und wird in keiner Rangliste geführt außer  den Weltrekorden Seite." 
steht?


----------



## Lippokratis (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot*

Weil du das angeklickt hast. Du musst im Account das Häckchen bei "Ich möchte nicht am HWBOT Ranking teilnehmen." raus nehmen.


----------



## blackedition94 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot*



Lippokratis schrieb:


> Weil du das angeklickt hast. Du musst im Account das Häckchen bei "Ich möchte nicht am HWBOT Ranking teilnehmen." raus nehmen.


 haha danke..hab des iwi übersehen....


----------



## darkniz (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot*

**Update auf Rev. 4**




ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden in den nächsten Tagen noch ergänzt


----------



## Vaykir (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*

Schönes Update, das du da gemacht hast. Sehr übersichtlich


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*

Schöne Arbeit.


----------



## C43Z42 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*

Guten morgen hab mich grad verkliockt un ein falsches ergebnis übertragen, kann ich das iwie löschen?

hat sich erledigt xD kann anscheinend doch fast shcon selber lesen (wenn ich mir die zeit nehm xD)


----------



## Vaykir (12. September 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*

willkommen im team


----------



## C43Z42 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*

Danke Danke 
ja habs da rechts ned auf Anhieb gefunden, danach gegooglt und da was gefunden von wegen unten (hat sich anscheinend geändert...) 
naja hat ja fast nichts ausgemacht des ich meine Wprime32m ergebnisse bei wprime1024m eingetragen hab


----------



## Vaykir (12. September 2011)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*

also wenn du nen wprime32m bei 1024m einträgst solltest auf jedenfall nen weltrekord bekommen


----------



## Jan565 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*

Vielleicht trete ich auch bald mal bei. Schließlich Takte ich auch gerne am Limit


----------



## Icke&Er (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*

Du bist in unserem Team jederzeit herzlich willkommen


----------



## der8auer (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Vielleicht trete ich auch bald mal bei. Schließlich Takte ich auch gerne am Limit


 
Immer rein ins Team


----------



## Schmidde (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*

Hab mich jetzt auch mal bei HWbot angemeldet (natürlich unter eurem Team ) weis jetzt aber nicht wie das ganze mit dem Benchmarks abläuft 
Zur verfügung hab ich mein System welches in der Sig steht und noch zwei alte Athlon X2 (aber nur OEM-Boards dazu), soll ich also einfach mal die Benchmarks runterrattern? Gibt ja ne Menge....


----------



## Vaykir (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*

hoi, also mit nem crosshair iv formula dürftest du schon ordentlich was einstellen können im bios.
du hast jetzt eigl 2 möglichkeiten. entweder du benchst deine cpu, oder deine grafikkarte.... oder beides 

kannst dir ja mal auf hwbot in der datenbank die benchmarks für den 1050T und die gtx 570 anschauen, damit du ungefähr nen vergleich hast, was du erreichen kannst.
wasser ist auf jeden fall schonmal super


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*

Ich würde erstmal garnet so dolle auf die Punkte gucken...sondern erstmal in das ganze Thema einarbeiten.
Benchmark laufen lassen -> Punkte erhalten -> System optimieren / bis ans Limit takten -> gucken wie sich dir Punkte verändern -> andere Settings testen.

So bekommst du erstmal ein Gefühl für die benchmarks und dein Hardware. Dann kannst du den Bot durchstöbern und gucken wo du Punkte holen willst.
Z.B. kleine Grakas kaufen und durchbenchen 

MFG


----------



## leorphee (2. April 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*

haben die gerade Probleme bei HWbot? Ich kann da keiner Ergebnisse eintragen, bekomme immer Fehlermeldungen...


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*

Verwende bitte dieses Thema und beschreibe den Fehler genau: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...se-probleme-hwbot-diskussionsthread-1857.html


----------



## DrDave (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot Rev. 4*

Hab mich heute auch mal angemeldet und ins PCGH Team gesellt
Mal bei den HD 7950 Ergebnissen mitmischen


----------

